# favorite all around bass lure



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

whats your favorite all around bass lure? Ya know, that one lure that you tie on right away at the start of the day or that just seems to work when nothing else does?


mine would have to be a pumpkin seed colored tubejig with a 1/4 ounce jig head.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

a hook and a worm


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Well, to answer your question, it would have to be a green rapala of any sort. But if I have worms with me, I go straight to them.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

black and silver rapala


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

If you had asked this question a year or so ago I would have said a small chartreuse spinnerbait. This year, however, I have almost exclusively been using a 7" Berkely Power Strike Ribbon Tail Worm rigged Texas Style in either the Smoke Black Glitter or the Junebug colors. Also in certain situations I will turn to a scum frog. These are my two favorite ways of rigging up for bass fishing at the moment. 

John


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

In my "home lake", which is very clear and weed-choked (thank you, Zebra Mussells!$*&#+###), weedless is the only way to go. Most consistant producer has been a Zoom Super-Fluke in white/metal flake.
If it is a topwater bite, I LOVE scum frogs, or similar baits.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

i don't normally target bass, but if we're talkin largemouth....sometimes when fishin for my target species is slow...i throw on a rattlin thinfin...blue/silver or green/silver.black dots and check for bass..it seems to produce wellfor the larger fish....


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thinfins? Geez I have a few of them around, they work well for Wally in the fall when he's bustin Shad at night under marina lights. Cast like a piece of paper tho.........


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

i reckon if i was throwin grandmas,believers, suicks and big bucktails...most other lures would seem like paper...lol


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

There might be a minor difference in the casting characteristics of a 4oz Grandma vs a 1/4oz Thin Fin.


----------



## Inlander (Oct 26, 2001)

Bargain bin black spinnerbait with willow blades and blue/black frog tail(Uncle Josh). I only fish at night for bass when the walleye are not biting but I boat a lot of Large mouth with this lure.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Adam, i am with you. Give me a hanfull of tubes and some 1/8 ounce jigheads and im content. But the trickworm is a real close second. My favorite color would be blue because the crayfish in our local lakes are blue. Plus it kinda matches bluegill color.

Grizzly.


----------



## LittleMac (Jun 28, 2001)

Cut the paddle tails off of Zoom Speed Worms at the narrowing just aft of the worm body......watermelon/red glitter color.
T rig or Texpose on a 3/0 Gammy worm hook and fish slowfall/deadstick......let it rest on bottom for 25 seconds, lift to feel for fish, let re-fall and rest for 15 seconds, then lift twitch, pause, twitch twitch, pause.......work it slowly this way for about ten feet across bottom, then reel in and re-cast. Sometimes works well wacky rigged.....most of the time I'd recommend weightless, especially around weeds...in deeper water, insert a 3/8 nail section between eye and point of hook to get it deeper.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Big homade flash clousers


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Twin tail Yamamoto grub in either white/black flake or Black/metal flake with 1/4 oz mushroom jig. Motor oil color also works well. The body has a lot of floatation so it sinks nice and slow. Fish it slow in and around any type of cover. Currently been having really good luck with Strike King's Rocket shad in white.


----------



## Lyle Trudell (Nov 20, 2001)

My favorite is a chug bug or any topwater. The one I tie on at the beginning of the day is usually a search lure (spinnerbait or crankbait). If the fishing is slow, but I know where the fish are I go to a tube.


----------



## Walleye Dog (Feb 6, 2001)

Black and Blue Buzzbait has landed me more #5 fish than anything else I throw. It even produces with some chop on the water.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've gotta say my favorite is the good old Scum Frog !

Just look at my avatar.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

Over the years, I've changed but right now give me the "tubes".


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

I am also a fan of the twin-tail yamamotos. A friend of mine got me usin them about two years ago and they work well. I need to get some more soon. I also like rapalas, in either black/silver or chatreuse/silver.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

I love those twin tail yamamotos too, but for a 16 year old kid they are kinda expensive. 6 bucks for 10 yamamotos adds up fast and if i fish a lake with lots of panfish i can go through 10 yammies easily in a few hours or less. tubes last longer in panfish territory and at cabelas you can get a bucket (110 tubes) for 11 bucks. this will usually last me almost a season.


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

Black and silver Shadraps by Rapala.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

My new favorite. for smallmouth..home made small spinner ...hammered brass colorado , silver body with 2 green beads on top and a red one on the top of the clevise,size 10 treble with green looks alive and cactus chenile on the hook with red thread . Took twenty smallies for me yesterday. O what a feeling!

Lunker


----------



## fishnut (Jan 17, 2002)

If we're fishing topwater I would have to say my fav. is the HartBeater. A double bladed buzz bait with a chartreuse skirt. Works wonders at dark.


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

I've resisted this thread for awhile but I was thinking about it last night when I was out with the wife. For one time in my life, I can honestly say I don't have a real "confidence" bait, that I end up beating my head against a wall trying to find fish.

Jig n pig was working strong last night. Took several fish with most going 14" and over. Last year I wouldn't have even tried it. Surprised it wasn't mentioned in this thread.

I love topwater too, but I like trying to figure out where they are and what tool to use to much now to rely on any one lure.

BTW - Sometimes a senko is so good it's almost cheating! LOL My wife got her biggest bucketmouth ever last night on one.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

I really like fishing with my topwater lures. I have a soft plastic floating mouse which I have taken some bass on. Before this year the only thing I had ever caught bass on was a pre rigged worm like the K&E. But that changed when we found a nice gravel pit to fish . I have taken them on spinnerbaits and rapalas. I want to try a Timber Doodle and Mepps Comet Mino on them.


----------



## fishnut (Jan 17, 2002)

Went fishing on a lake in Grand Rapids two days ago and slayed the largemouths on buzz baits with white and chartreuse skirts. I'm thinking all the boat activity is getting the bass into calm bays where the water is less stirred. You just can't beat the buzz bait prior to dark.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

when I go out for LM Bass and it is calm and flat. the first thing I will tie on is a Heddon Tiny Torpedo color clear
It always gets the job done!
I have one that is so scuffed-up from bass it dose not even appear to be clear anymore!
If I am going after SM Bass I will always go to a Rattle-Trap in creyfish or chrome, 
unless it is very early and dead calm in that case I will go to the Headdon Tiny Torpedo
I like to let it sit after it hits the water for about 20 seconds( often that is when the bass will hit it) then i will retrive it about 7 feet (steady but with a constant jurk of the rod tip(about 2 or 3 inches) then I will let it sit for 15 seconds and repeat
You just cant beat TOP-WATER !!


----------



## michiduck (Dec 15, 2000)

My top three in no certain order are ...

Scum Frog

Storm Sub-Wart

and just recently found the wonders of carolina rig zoom lizards especially the cotton candy color  First time using it produced a 20+" 5+lber so I cant argue with that


----------



## Fishing1der (Aug 1, 2002)

Why dont you go steal my old lucky setup gomer??? I believe that i may have broght that exact lure to the Silver Lake Brotherhood.

Thief.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

I didnt steal it. I just borrowed it.


----------



## justjigging (Aug 2, 2002)

I know this will be laughable to some but by far my favorite lure for bass is a medium size yellow Jitterbug. There is nothing like a good topwater hit to get your blood pumping, especially at night.


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

Jitterbigs are great. I haven't used on in awhile, but your post got me thinking. I never used a yellow one, but I like the black ones.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

jitterbugs are fun, but on topwater i prefer a yo-zuri walk n' dog or a storm chug bug. I have a friend that exclusively uses chugbugs and you would be surprized at how many fish he catches in the middle of the day on them.


----------



## Salmonluver (Aug 4, 2002)

orange rapala.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Kelly's Pre-rigged worms--purple with white stripe. (for largemouths only)


----------

